# LITTER rant!



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

So we all want whats best for our cats, right? We are not always made of money either. I just don't know what to do about litter. I know there must be dozens of threads about litter here and I am going to look for them but really, what is the right one? LOL

I'm reading that silica in the cheaper clumping litters can be carcinogenic. I read that wood and paper litters (feline pine and yesterdays news types) aren't great at odor control and don't clump as well. And then there are corn based ones like World's Best Cat Litter which sound promising until I see the price. 


So you have to pick which options are priority....health/odor control/clumpabilty/price. 


AHHHHHH!

SO how do you guys do it. And why can't there be a perfect litter. 



Oh, and I am thinking about trying out horse pine bedding which I hear is identical to Feline Pine and a fraction of the cost. Any of you cat aficionados use this?


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

i would highly recommend the pine pellets.

i started using it a little over a year ago when i started to socialize pretty girl. i used it for a couple of reasons; first was that since it was wood it seemed like she would "take to it" easier since she was used to going pee in the woods and second since she had a nasty upper respiratory infection right after i trapped her i was worried about any dust aggravating her nasal passage.

i love it since it truly is eco-friendly, does a fine job at odor control and you can't beat the price - i pick it up at a feed store for $7 per 30 lb bag.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I just starting using World's Best and I *really* like it, but it's expensive - especially with three cats. So far, I've been mixing it half-and-half with the cheap stuff I have left (Special Kitty, Tidy Cats (on sale)).


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I just use those refillable jugs you can get at Petco. It is just clay clumping litter. I tried wheat litter for awhile and my apartment smelled like a barn.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I've always gone with Fresh Step clumping. With 5 cats, it's economical, and luckily, I don't have any issues with URIs or asthmatic cats. I've used it for years with my cats, no side effects.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have used Fresh Step Clumping litter with all my cats for years. I love it and have never had a cat that wouldnt use the litter box and the next best thing is you can NEVER smell my house (and its small)! :thumb


----------



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

yayhappens...so instead of scooping, you just dump it out? With liner? Hmmm. interesting. And Beautiful cat, btw. Although, they are all beautiful. I love cats with points.


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

I tried worlds best (the scented one) a couple of days ago and they haven't used it yet. 
Maybe I'll try the unscented one.


----------



## Tylt33 (Dec 29, 2011)

I buy Precious Cat on Amazon for $15 with $6 shipping for unlimited bags from Petco. The bags are 40lbs. I generally order 200lbs at a time. It is the best clumping litter that I have used (other than Cat Attract). Low dust, no smell.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Oiy... I couldn't stand to let pee-dust sit in the bottom of a pan for half a week! Doesn't that smell??
Besides, Paizly won't use pellets... I did try it once, and I think they hurt her leg stubs (born without paws, just little stubs for back legs). I've also heard of other cats taking pellets out of the box and batting them around like hocky pucks through the house and getting it all messy! LOL

I use Fresh Results (sold at _some_ Wal-Marts). It's basically Nature's Miracle, but half the price and smells just like Feline Pine. So it's a mixture of both. Oh, and it really IS 99% dust free. That's why I quit using clay, is because scooping - let alone dumping new into the box - put up too much of a cloud of dust and I always coughed and gagged with it. Fresh Results/Nature's Miracle only seems to have a LITTLE dust when you pour into the box.
I scoop twice a day. Once a month, I dump everything out, scrub the box with bleach, vinager, rinse with water and put a new layer of litter in.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I didn't know there were different kinds of litter. Here we all use clay, and goes without saying that the bathroom floor gets wet and the wet clay sticks to the floor, making it very hard to wash the bathroom floor, and impossible to sweep. You guys are lucky. Marie mentioned Tidy Cats as cheap litter - here Tidy Cats is the most expensive and almost no one can afford it.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

wolfsnaps said:


> Oh, and I am thinking about trying out horse pine bedding which I hear is identical to Feline Pine and a fraction of the cost. Any of you cat aficionados use this?


THIS is exactly what I am using. I bought them at Rona's garden center for $5 per 40lb bag. You can't beat the price  

There is no odor except when my cat just pooped (but the smell is gone in minutes), no tracking, no dust, and all natural. It is not clumping, but I just need to scoop the poop and flush it in toilet, then throw the entire box and put new pellets in once a week. So the maintainance is very minimal, and its very clean comparing to the clumping litter that people keep add new litter on the used one. Yes, it's a bit of waste but with price like that, who cares 

The only complaint I have with it is its seasonal, only available in spring-summer. So I usually buy 10 bags at once, which is enough for 2 cats to last for a year.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

YAYHAPPENS, thank you for the pictorial. I LOVE pictorials! More pictures people!!!

So this pan is only available online and its forty bucks with shipping? Yikes. It seems so simple. Lets just say that at the moment...I have to be as frugal as possible. 

Also...litter liners. I like the concept. But has anyone ever used regular plastic bags as opposed to specific cat litter box liners? I think I need to finangel something because I can't justify buying cat doodoo bags at the moment. LOL.

Right now I have Dollar General's cheapo cat litter and Arm and Hammer's Double Duty. Before this, she was using the gravel in my driveway. LOL. I hope she continues to be an unpicky cat!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Vivid Dawn said:


> I've also heard of other cats taking pellets out of the box and batting them around like hocky pucks through the house and getting it all messy! LOL


Frankly, that happens to my Meatball couple of times. But she didn't take out the pellet intentionally. It's when she jumped out of the box and kicked a piece out, then she will play a bit kitty hocky with it. But since it's only once a month or so, and only one piece of clean, whole pellet, it's really not getting to the point of making the house messy


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

This thread has picture of my cats using the litterbox, together. LOL. I don't have a sifting box as YayHappens, because the one they offer online is too small to my like. I don't use liner either, just throw everything and wash the box every week. No odor, ever 

http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-me...you-good-friends-but-you-really-shouldnt.html


----------



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

Awww they must get along pretty well.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I used to use World's Best- I absolutely loved how it worked, but HATED the smell. So I changed to Cat's Best. They love it and it's so easy to scoop. It's £8 per 10lbs which lasts us 5-6 weeks with four litter trays and two cats.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm a die hard World's Best user myself. My only complaint is the coating of dust it leaves. I didn't notice it when I had my litter box in the spare walk in closet...until I moved. Then I saw all the stuff in there coated in dust. In my new place there isn't a deep hidden spot for the box so I'll be dusting the items around it more often (more lived in area) so it won't be as much of an issue.

I quite enjoy the smell of it. My family raises Ring Necked pheasants and it smells just like the feed (corn based) my brother grinds for the birds. As soon as I open a new bag I take a big wuff of it and smile.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Straysmommy said:


> Marie mentioned Tidy Cats as cheap litter - here Tidy Cats is the most expensive and almost no one can afford it.


Tidy Cats is NOT cheap here (that's why I said "on sale"). It was about 40% off a while ago at Target, which was a bargain, so I stocked up.


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

How about precious cat. Anybody like that?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think I have used Precious Cat, if that's one of the kinds you can buy at Walmart. To me, Fresh Step, Special Kitty, Precious Cat, Tidy Cat, they're all pretty much the same. I used Fresh Step for so long, though, that now I can't stand the smell. Plus, it leaves the scent on everything else in the house.

I really like World's Best.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

World's Best is okay. But it's too dusty for me, and while it doesn't smell BAD, it's just not the type I want (like Krissy said, smells like a bird coop... always reminded me of my neighbor's shed where he raised racing pigeons).

I also tried SWheat Scoop many years ago. I don't know if they changed their formula, but it used to turn into mud-dough at the bottom of the box and was a pain to scrape off.
Then I used Pa-Purr... which was nice, except the scoopable kind is scented, and smells like the perfume old ladies wear. I haven't tried the non-scoopable, but the bag says it doesn't have the scent added in. I liked the feel of it..more soft sand than gritty clay. Pa-Purr is available on Amazon.com and is a little expensive...but good enough if you're into the whole environmentally friendly junk (it's recycled newspaper)


----------



## Odin's Mom (Sep 28, 2011)

Precious Cat Ultra and Cat Attract are the best clumping litters I've found. There is surprisingly little dust and no smell.

I'm currently trying out Fresh Step Multi-Cat Unscented and so far I'm pretty unimpressed. It's WAY dustier than Precious Cat and it is not really unscented. I smell a slight perfume every time I scoop the box. 

Since one of our cats refuses to use clay/clumping litter, we also keep one litter box filled with crystal litter (Fresh Step Crystals, which I am very happy with), 

You might find the comparison of cat litters on CatInfo.org helpful: http://catinfo.org/?link=litterbox#Types_of_Litter:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I've been a huge Everclean fan for years, but recently tried Precious Cat and it works just as well, but is much less dusty...so I'm a convert. I don't think Precious Cat is available at Walmart.

I think World's Best is the World's Worst...couldn't deal with the smell after a week or so. Way too expensive to be dumping and refilling the boxes every week...I just want to scoop and top off (which I can do with Precious Cat or Everclean) but couldn't do that with WB.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I've had trouble getting precious cat ultra here. I wanted to give it a try in the second litter box. I called two mom and pop stores and they said they'd try to get it but... no news yet.

Petco SAYS they ordered it from their distributor but three weeks later and it hasn't been delivered there yet...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

World's Best is scoopable, Lisa. Unless they also have a non-scoopable type.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

marie73 said:


> World's Best is scoopable, Lisa. Unless they also have a non-scoopable type.


Yeah...I'd scoop it but after a week or so, the remaining loose litter would still stink and topping it off with clean litter didn't help. Since the boxes are in a room I don't spend any time in, I'd try and stretch it out but after 3 weeks it became unbearable (translation=the whole house stunk) and I had to dump both boxes and refill. 

On the other hand I have a friend with 7 cats and she loves it.


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

Need some help on this litter thing. Have had ate all my life and I'm 48 years old. For the past 18 years I use arm and hammer clumping clay. I switched over one litter box to worlds best. 
I'm getting alot of clay foot prints all over my wood floors. I have shinny wood floors in all of the house except the bedrooms. Litter box is in the closet of a spare room. They have a litter pad and the carpet in the room. How does it get tracked all over the house?
I know it's the Savannah and not the Himalayen because it never happened in the 11 years before. I clean box everytime I walk buy it. 
I've never done none clumping litter before so I don't even know how. 
I might try precious cat crystals. Doesn't look like clay. Think I will have the same problem. 
Money is not the issue but ease of use is number one priority. 
Thanks
Mark


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

I was using a cheap clay clumping litter from costco but it was dusty and I wanted to go natural so I tried worlds best and swheat scoop. I didn't like the smell of worlds best and swheat scoop was more dusty than the original litter I was using. I am currently using precious cat which is much less dusty but still clay unfortunately. The cats love this litter though, so for now I might stick with this one.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

*I tried to make sense of this issue...*

I went through all the posts with "kitty" and "litter" in the title. 
I collected all the info and tried to lay it out in a spreadsheet, 
to see if some pattern or majority opinion would appear. I was
hoping to plan ahead (no cats yet). 

HA!

It boils down to: 

(1) what your cat(s) prefer (or will tolerate)
(2) what your budget can handle
(3) what you prefer (or will tolerate)
(4) what others in your household can tolerate 

Summary: "one size fits none." 

So I'll probably start with the litter that the shelter uses, and 
go from there.

Thanks to everyone who contributed info on their litter choices.

Harv


----------



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

So I have been reading and some people use chick starter (chicken feed) as a corn based kitty litter. Anyone here try this? Its an interesting and economical idea as well as the horse pine bedding!


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

wolfsnaps said:


> So I have been reading and some people use chick
> starter (chicken feed) as a corn based kitty litter. Anyone here try this? It's an
> interesting and economical idea as well as the horse pine bedding!


I've seen posts that refer to using one or the other. And as usual, either the 
cats don't like it (or love it) or the owned do or don't. :?

harv


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

harv said:


> I went through all the posts with "kitty" and "litter" in the title.
> I collected all the info and tried to lay it out in a spreadsheet,
> to see if some pattern or majority opinion would appear. I was
> hoping to plan ahead (no cats yet).
> ...


I always laugh when I see these "what's the best litter?" threads because it's one of those subjects where there are a hundred different conflicting opinions.


----------



## robert4301 (Aug 27, 2011)

I live in a condo with no private fenced yard. As much as I love dogs, I don't own one. Seeing my dog owning neighbors "walking" their dog in sometimes awful weather makes that litter box seem like a pretty good deal.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> I always laugh when I see these "what's the best
> litter?" threads because it's one of those subjects where
> there are a hundred different conflicting opinions.


Yeah, I shoulda laughed too. Instead, I wasted a lot of time and effort.

Right up there with "What's the best breed?" and "Wet vs. dry food."

Oop... that sounds kinda trollish. Think I'll shut up now.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I did try the chicken feed. Somebody said it wasn't dusty, but the kind I got ended up being worse than clay! The little granules don't track, as the cats walk out of the box, which is a good thing... but the inside of my covered box has a layer of dust you can draw pictures in!
If you don't mind the dust, it is a rather good price. I got mine $15 for 50 lbs. And it only mildly smells like a bird coop - not nearly as bad as World's Best.

I will continue mixing what I got, mixed with my preferred Fresh Results, simply not to waste money. But I don't think I'll buy it again.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

harv said:


> Yeah, I shoulda laughed too. Instead, I wasted a lot of time and effort.
> 
> Right up there with "What's the best breed?" and "Wet vs. dry food."
> 
> Oop... that sounds kinda trollish. Think I'll shut up now.


Wet vs Dry has an answer...it's not just a matter of personal preference like best litter or breed.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Vivid Dawn said:


> I did try the chicken feed. Somebody said it wasn't dusty, but the kind
> I got ended up being worse than clay! The little granules don't track,
> as the cats walk out of the box, which is a good thing... but the inside
> of my covered box has a layer of dust you can draw pictures in!
> ...


A vet wrote that corn and wheat dust are super-allergens for 
cats. He claimed that they cause the majority of asthma-related 
cat problems.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> Wet vs Dry has an answer...it's not just a
> matter of personal preference like best litter
> or breed.


True. That was a bad example. Thanks.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

Well I understand there is no perfect answer...Hence the word RANT in my post title. I like seeing people's opinions and experiences though. What works...what doesn't. 


Thank you all for your posts! <3


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

We like to use Swheat Scoop mixed with ClumpNFlush (wheat and corn based - respectively). 

It has great odor control (as a pregnant woman, I really appreciate that now!), no dust, and clumps well. Ofcourse it tracks everywhere, but nothing's perfect! 

I have also been considering trying to swap the Swheat Scoop for a chick feed, because honestly, almost $40/bag is crazy... but that said, we feed 100% raw and only have to refill the boxes as needed and change the litter completely once a year. That's how well it clumps and how little it smells.. and raw feeding means less poo/more pee but scooping daily really helps keep litter "waste" down to a minimum. If we skip a day, I notice that we "use" a lot more litter.

Added: Swheat Scoop is just under $40 for the biggest bag, and ClumpNFlush is $17.99 for a medium sized bag and we just mix those equally as possible in 4 litter boxes. We need two of each to fill all the boxes when we re-do it once a year, and we get "fillers" one of each every 2-3mths.


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

Wood stove pellets here! $6 for a 40lbs bag lasts forever for one cat and odor is next to nil! I scoop the poop and the "peedust" once a day then top off and do a whole litter change/wash once a month.


----------



## bluepearlmoon (Sep 5, 2011)

We used Precious Cat (Dr Elsey) for our two and really liked it. Then I started reading about the dangers of clumping litter, so we switched to World's Best, which we like too, but it is more expensive. What do you think about all the so-called dangers of clumping litter? It's so hard to know what to believe. If Dr Elsey's Precious Cat *is* safe to use, I'd switch in a heartbeat.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

My cats have all been raised with clumping litter and none of them were ever sick. The only time I took them to the vet was yearly check ups and vaccinations.


----------



## heavyharmonies (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm much lazier than I should be when it comes to cleaning litter boxes; I clean every other day or so. I've tried the nonclumpable and other cheap alternatives, generics, feed store varieties, and they either were too dusty or didn't mask the odors enough.

Good ole' Tidy Cats (red rim, not blue) in the 35-38 pound buckets has worked the best for me, and isn't insanely expensive ($11.98 at Wal-Mart).


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

I scoop litter (Fresh Step clumping) every morning into a plastic gallon ziplock bag. Its easy to tell whats poo and pee. I squeeze and check the poo every morning to make sure all is well. So there is an easy way to examine it with no smell or mess.


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

I use the clumping litter as well. Since we have 2 kitties and they poop and pee so often, I try to make sure to clean it every second day. 

Hope this is good for someone's daily laugh .. my little one (Autumn) likes to climb in to poop while I am cleaning it. She thinks it's amusing. Me? Not quite as much LOL


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow, checking poop and pee regularly... 
How can there be anything that's more fun than that? :?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

harv said:


> Wow, checking poop and pee regularly...
> How can there be anything that's more fun than that? :?


You'd be amazed at how excited you get when it happens sometimes. 

When MowMow has his blockages and I'd have to follow him to the litterbox and make sure his plumbing was still working... the first time there was a full sized well formed clump it made it to my facebook, on here and I actually had to call a few people I was so excited. :wink At least I didn't take pictures of it and post those too...


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I've been extracting and reading litter threads all morning in hopes of finding some magical answers to my litter concerns, but it appears that this really is a "to each their own" type of issue.

I have settled on Tidy Cat. It works the best, has the best odor control I've found, and is easy to scoop. Corn or wheat based products do not make my oldest cat happy, and my wife and I were having allergy problems with the corn. My oldest cat also wanted nothing to do with the pine products.

We have also gone through several types of litter boxes. Enclosed, non-enclosed, Litter Robot, large open plastic tub..... In the end, the large open one works the best. The Litter Robot is still being used by our youngest cat at the moment, though it's an _extremely_ tight fit. It will unfortunately be given up to the yard sale gods this summer.

My problem is with LITTER TRACKING! :x

I have no idea how to curb it. The rubber mats found at the pet stores? Psh.... does nothing other than catch the initial tidal wave of litter that follows my boys out of the box. I'm beginning to think that nothing short of little rubber booties for them are going to do the trick.

We're going to install hardwood floors in the not-so-distant future. I'd really love to figure this one out before we begin grinding clay pellets into a beautifully finished surface.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Maybe there are better litter tracking mats out there? I'll do some searches based on that for a while.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

You read my mind. I was going to suggest doing that. 

I may do so myself, and post the results here.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I am actually going to try the horse bedding pellets next month to see how well it works. I have heard good things about it from horse people, and I can assume if it helps control smells in a barn it has to be able to work in a cat box. I have also been told its really very dust free. Since I am in Ky. it is also available year round at a really low price.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Collected solutions from a quick search:

-- a sisal mat or rug scrap, placed under the litter 
box so cat walks over it on exit.

-- a ramp, covered with rug or padding material.
Claimed to work better than rug or pad.

-- a product called Stop-Trax, a gridlike pad the 
cat walks across. The litter falls through the grid.

-- a covered, top-entry or high-walled litter box.

-- a DustBuster (!)

-- various low-tracking (and expensive) litters.

-- various ingenious (and expensive) litter boxes.

There's a good series of articles at a site called 
Apartment Ratings. I'd post a link, but that's a no-no.

Harv


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

*added to list above*

-- a specially-designed mat (product is Cats Rule Perfect Litter Mat)
with a ribbed surface to open cat's paws, and a slightly tacky 
surface so the litter stays in the mat.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I found the Perfect Litter Mat while searching around as well. In the end I think it's all about giving the cat(s) no choice but to walk the litter off of their paws using a mat.

I have a mat outside of our litter boxes but they simply jump right over them and track litter on through the kitchen,dining room, or where ever they decide to go.

I'm thinking that placing a litter pan/box inside of a custom built litter area that has an entrance/exit space with a litter mat floor is the best way to go. Ideally they need to enter through a cat sized door and be forced to walk a couple of steps minimum to and from the litter box over a litter mat.

This idea might work out great for us because we've been really wanting to have the litter area in the garage, but we can't let our indoor cats have access to the outside. If I built a litter area into a large cabinet in the garage and give them an access door from our laundry room through the wall, I could create a litter "staging area" that might clean their feet within the whole compartment. The litter pan could also be placed on a flat shelf with ball bearing drawer sliders so we could pull it out easily for cleaning.

I might be on to something here. :idea:


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Whaler said:


> i would highly recommend the pine pellets.
> 
> i love it since it truly is eco-friendly, does a fine job at odor control and you can't beat the price - i pick it up at a feed store for $7 per 30 lb bag.


I use wood pellets (with sieve trays) for all my cats and raise the kittens on it. Wouldn't use anything else.

Works very well, no odours, very economical, no dust, minimal tracking.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> [...]
> 
> I'm thinking that placing a litter pan/box inside of a custom built litter area
> that has an entrance/exit space with a litter mat floor is the best way to go.
> ...


Maybe... but I've read where, if they don't like the arrangement, they 
get revenge by going somewhere else. Not good. :dis


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

lol.... thankfully I've got a pretty good grip on the two cats this would be arranged for. 

If they'll cram themselves into a Litter Robot, they'll be just fine with having their own "Litter Room". The location within the house would not change since the their litter boxes are in the laundry room now. I'd simply be giving them a pet door to go through (something they are familiar with) in the same place.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

rgillson said:


> I moved my cats litter tray and they went
> on the floor in the location it used to be ! Rascals


Maybe their eyesight is faulty? :wink


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

rgillson said:


> i heard them miawing - and wondered why they
> were.
> 
> Now i know. Do you think the miaows were " Hey , where the **** is my
> ...


Well, they were trying to give you SOME message. I've heard that cats don't 
like change--especially sudden changes. An example was here, with people
changing litter. 

As an old friend of mine used to say, "A word to the wise is redundant" :cool


----------



## Fluffee (Mar 14, 2009)

Fresh step or Tidy for us, like someone said, what was on sale. Made the mistake of using a store brand once... never again, with 7, I should say 8 (we just picked up a kitten that is barely weaned) we need something good and reasoniblly priced.

good luck


----------



## Korat (Jun 2, 2011)

I started out using the most expensive clumping litter I could find (as cat had been using shredded paper at the vets, and had some nasty habits, like doing all of his buisness in his food and water bowls)

'Premiere Cat Litter' ... fantastic stuff, no smell, no dust. theres different varieties, we've been using the 'sensitive' one, but they are all much the same.
He has a covered tray and I put about 4 inches of it in there, scoop everyday and rarely need to refill. Very very fine, like sand, it scoops really easily. 

However it was expensive - and as its very fine, it tracks everywhere. He's quite the digger, so theres usually a pile outside the box, which he walks all over the house. Instead of little particles, you just get grey smudges on soft furnishings and countertops ... quite disgusting! Hoovering every other day, or at least sweeping up his litter pile does help though.


Also, very little product information on the bag or on the web - can't seem to find out what exactly is in it :? which worries me slightly.

I'm now looking at buying Worlds Best, as its less expensive, and seems to be good quality.

Dusty litter won't suit him as he has breathing probs anyway.


----------

